# Please Help



## arch1327 (Apr 8, 2005)

Need help id'ing craftsman engine 6.25 hp Eager 1 Model# 143.006200 Engine Family YTPXS.1851BA. Am new to this, so any help would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

does it say briggs and stratton anywhere on the engine, the air filter box, anywhere? or does it look like any of these? -----> http://briggsandstratton.com/display/router.asp?DocID=98712


----------



## arch1327 (Apr 8, 2005)

Bugman, it looks like my neighbors 5hp tecumseh (changed the oil for her today),has a round tube air filter,the tag says sears roebuck & co and craftsman embossed all over the place.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

then its a tecumseh, its a giveaway with the eager 1 name anyways, its a 6.25hp tecumseh eager 1 and the numbers will tell you what model it is, only because its made for sears


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hmm, i just havn't used a eager one, can't beleive they still use tecumseh's. but yeah it should be a tecumseh then, anything wrong with it?


----------



## arch1327 (Apr 8, 2005)

nothing wrong with it, just getting info in case something does. got this number from the sears site(750808D new engine part#), would it tell the tecumseh model. Thanks for the help.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i actually have no idea, tecumseh gives hardly any info out. sears or any small engine shop could get you basically everything for it. if you have the #'s and all.


----------



## arch1327 (Apr 8, 2005)

will stop by a shop tommorow and see what i can find out. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## Phil F (Feb 16, 2005)

the 143 code means it is a tecmseh engine


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

its a tecumseh


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

we already deduced that


----------



## arch1327 (Apr 8, 2005)

was able to cross the numbers to a LEV120 -361044c.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

bugman said:


> we already deduced that


lol really


----------

